# ATM Scams...Watch your money folks.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://imagesofpomona.blogspot.com/2015/10/suspects-sought-in-atm-scam-that-robbed.html

This sob`s deserved a good latching.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

One of these days you're going to surprise the dickens out of me by copying in the article in addition to the link.

Maybe you just don't know how to do it.

Copy and paste the article right below the link to the article.
Highlight the entire pasted section (do not include the link).
Click on the little icon in the first line to the right of the happy face - that puts the highlighted section in quotes.

ETA: to the LEFT of the icon.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't read the article (I don't click on links), but ATM 's are already a scam without some bad guy doing it. 

I used to work with a guy that withdrew money from an ATM every day to buy lunch. I asked him what did he pay last year for that privilege?

I will not pay a bank for the privilege of using my own money. Just go to the bank once a month and get what you need for cash.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Country Living said:


> One of these days you're going to surprise the dickens out of me by copying in the article in addition to the link.


I wouldn't hold my breath, if I were you. :teehee:

.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Right now RTG has 2,138 posts. I suspect at least 2,000 are nothing but links.



mike_dippert said:


> It's a video, not an article.


Well, he could have linked in the video; but, for those of us on limited download allowance not identifying it as a video is even worse than not copying in a referenced article.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the basic article...

http://abc7.com/news/suspects-sought-in-atm-scam-that-robbed-man-of-life-savings/1038115/



> Investigators are warning the public of a new ATM scam after two suspects robbed a 66-year-old man of his life savings in Santa Ana.
> 
> Basilio Miya said the men approached him outside his home, making a bet displaying $1,500 and saying Miya would not be able to get his hard-earned money out of the bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Is this just poorly written/explained or am I just not getting the full jest of this news item??
What a waste of my time. 
As JOhn Wayne said: stupid hurts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Is this just poorly written/explained or am I just not getting the full jest of this news item??
> What a waste of my time.
> As JOhn Wayne said: stupid hurts.


The 'victim' allowed himself to be robbed when the crooks conned him into pulling his life savings out of the bank. One can assume he was stupid enough to show the money to the crooks and they grabbed then ran.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

They made him a bet that he couldn't get his money out of the bank, thinking he would get some easy cash he went along with it. Like the little dog that saw the reflection of the bone he had in his mouth in the water and drops his bone to get another, then loses both...think that's how it went


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Stupid is as stupid does.... :droolie:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Gians said:


> They made him a bet that he couldn't get his money out of the bank, thinking he would get some easy cash he went along with it. Like the little dog that saw the reflection of the bone he had in his mouth in the water and drops his bone to get another, then loses both...think that's how it went


Yes, he made a bet with them. But by the terms of the bet he won. He withdrew his life savings of 5 thousand dollars with the suspect at his side the entire time.

They did a snatch and run. The suspect grabbed the $5K from the victim and ran to their car. Off they drove.

Funny thing is if you watch the security footage of them leaving the bank the victim folds the cash and puts it in his front pocket...


----------

